# Endcontent fehlt ?



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .

Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .

So jetzt wollt ich wissen ändert das sich im 40er Bereich in denn Szenarien ? Weil da ist ja auch alles gleich immer die gleichen Szenarien und die Städteschlachten werden ja auch nicht lange motivation bringen wenn man in Sachen Pve sehe ich keine Zukunft in war ist ja auch ein PvPspiel .

In Sachen PvP kann man ja nichtmehr viel machen auser Belagerung und Szenarien entweder 20 mal am Tag das gleiche Szenario oder par mal am Tag eine Burg erobern was auch das gleiche ist .

Und wie sieht ihr es wird War einen Endcontent haben oder auch so abrutschen wie Aoc  ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Oktober 2008)

Ohne in irgendeiner Weise beleidigend wirken zu wollen: Wer so was postet, hat WAR nicht verstanden.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .



Also ich finde PVE Quests bringen schon mehr als Szenarien, weil Szenarien verliert man eben auch öfter mal, Quests geben aber immer gut XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sind die Belohnungen bei PQs weitaus besser als das PVP Equip.

Zum Rest deines Postings kann ich nur sagen.... Warhammer Online ist ein PVP Spiel, was hast du erwartet? Natürlich wirst du jeden Tag Burgbelagerungen machen, Szenarien machen, eben PVP. Mit Content Updates werden dann noch mehr Variationen in den PVP Part kommen und sicherlich auch paar PVE Dungeons.

Was willst du noch mehr? Oo


----------



## Immondys (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo - hier rennt man nicht durch irgend welche langweilige Instanzen, hier ist der Endcontent freies verprügeln. Und wenn die Meisten einen 40er Char haben geht es damit richtig los. Vorteil dieses Spiels - du musst nicht 4 Stunden am Stück irgendwelche skriptbasierte Mobs bashen - und das zu 30. mal - sondern stehts vor jedem Kampf vor einer neuen Situation. Außerdem kannst du auch deinen Spass haben, wenn du Abends nur eine halbe Stunde spielen kannst. Also groß werden und eine open RvR Server wählen. Falls du eher der PvE orientierte Spieler bist würde ich dir Herr der Ringe Online oder WoW an Herz legen, denn diese Spiele setzten vor allem auf PvE.


----------



## Skarbog (12. Oktober 2008)

Denke du bist bei Farmcraft besser aufgehoben. Falsches Spiel und damit taugt der Thread wohl net soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dir ist schon klar, dass die Gegner für den Endcontent zuständig sind oder....


----------



## Croco78 (12. Oktober 2008)

1. Endgamecontent=Lvl40...
2.Pvp=nach 2monaten eh das gleiche Szenario...aber eben andere Spieler/Taktiken/Schlachtverhältnisse(10vs 40...40vs40...40vs10)
3.Was hast du erwartet???z.b(ich weiss schlechtes) Beispiel COD4...gleiche Maps...Dauermotivation hoch 10 bei vielen(habs nie gespielt)

Also ist WAR entweder für dich oder nicht,aber so wie es ist,ist es auch geplant worden...

cu at Nordenwacht


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2008)

Geile Signatur vom TE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frei nach dem Motto: Egal was ich schreibe, es ist auf jeden Fall Müll.


----------



## Fonia (12. Oktober 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Also ich finde PVE Quests bringen schon mehr als Szenarien, weil Szenarien verliert man eben auch öfter mal, Quests geben aber immer gut XP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da muss ich wiedersprechen.

Die Quest bringen so gut wie gar nichts ich krieg für eine quest so um die 2k ep auf level 18. Für einen Mob alleine krieg ich so viel ich gemerkt hab schon 200 Ep ich weiß es nicht genau. Wenn wir mal den laufweg usw berechnen dann hat man vom grinden mehr als wenn man von quest zu quest rent.

Davon abgesehen brings im vergleich Zu RvR grad wenn man viel gewinnt um einiges weniger. Auch Public quest klappen nicht so gut wie sie eigendlich sollten besonders um bestimmte uhrzeiten.

In sachen Pve hat warhammer eben klar die A karte gezogen ist ja klar es ist ein PvP spiel aber leute die eben dann on kommen wenn kaum noch leute spielen können in warhammer nicht wirklich was machen auser Mobs grinden oder eben questen was aber echt so gut wie gar nichts bringt und einen auch das gefühl gibt....was dann wieder sehr demotivierend ist .


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Denke du bist bei Farmcraft besser aufgehoben. Falsches Spiel und damit taugt der Thread wohl net soviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches Spiel ist nicht ein Farmspiel ? War ist ebenfalls Farmhammer da muss man sich auch haufen Sachen erfarmen im lowlvl Gebiet damit man z.b anpflanzen hochbekommt .


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .
> 
> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .
> 
> ...



Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Was zum Geier hast du erwartet? Was macht man denn in Wow? Nichts anderes als Raidinstanzen und evtl. nebenher noch Schlachtfelder, die in ihrer Anzahl sehr beschränkt sind und auch schon lange langweilen.

In War machst du eben Scenarien, wenn mal nicht soviel Zeit hast und ansonsten NATÜRLICH nur Open-RVR! Ein fröhliches hin und her von einer Hauptstadt zur anderen.
Also was genau erwartest du?

Oder wo genau glaubst du mehr Highend-Content geboten zu bekommen? Im PVP stellt War mit Sicherheit und auch mit Abstand das Maximum da. Also ehrlich, ich hab keinen Plan was du eigentlich willst.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist nicht ein Farmspiel ? War ist ebenfalls Farmhammer da muss man sich auch haufen Sachen erfarmen im lowlvl Gebiet damit man z.b anpflanzen hochbekommt .


Also wenn du zum Anpflanzen als Sammelberuf "Plünderer" nimmst, glaub mir, du wirst garnicht mehr wissen, wohin du mit den ganzen Samen, Gießkannen und Erdreichen in deinem Inventar sollst.


----------



## Jaimewolf (12. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hallo - hier rennt man nicht durch irgend welche langweilige Instanzen, hier ist der Endcontent freies verprügeln. Und wenn die Meisten einen 40er Char haben geht es damit richtig los. Vorteil dieses Spiels - du musst nicht 4 Stunden am Stück irgendwelche skriptbasierte Mobs bashen - und das zu 30. mal - sondern stehts vor jedem Kampf vor einer neuen Situation. Außerdem kannst du auch deinen Spass haben, wenn du Abends nur eine halbe Stunde spielen kannst. Also groß werden und eine open RvR Server wählen. Falls du eher der PvE orientierte Spieler bist würde ich dir Herr der Ringe Online oder WoW an Herz legen, denn diese Spiele setzten vor allem auf PvE.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast du etwas Gutes ausgesagt. 

@Te: Den Endgamecontent habe ich im Freimonat nicht sehen können, aber ich hatte z.B. viel Spaß im Open-RvR um Ziele in den RvR-Zonen. Da entstehen durchgehend neue Situationen und Begegnungen mit der anderen Fraktion, wenn man z.B. gar nicht damit rechnet. 

Ich würde den Endgamecontent noch nicht verteufeln, wenn man ihn nicht ein paar Wochen bis Monate in WAR selber angespielt hat. Es sollen ja auch noch vier weitere, fehlende Hauptstädte implementiert werden, die es dann auch zu raiden oder zu verteidigen gilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich dir und Fonia zustimme, ist der Fakt, dass die Quests nicht genug EP hergeben. Wenn wenig Spieler online sind, dann questet man zwangsläufig und die EP ist wirklich gering. Auch im Open-RvR könnte mehr EP bei rumkommen ;/


----------



## Croco78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Prob ist das viele War gekauft haben um es sich anzuschauen..ich ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..bis WOTLK kommt und es eben in 1nem Monat nicht Hammersuperhypergeilomegatoll auf allen Rechnern läuft...
Meist sind die es die sich dann aufregen und solche Themen erstellen...

Versteht mich nicht falsch,bin Wowler 4life denke ich,habs WAR gekauft,angeschaut und...positiv überrascht(wenn ich auf Foren hören würde es nich ma kaufen)...sehe is o.k...aber eben noch in der Entwicklung=Testzeit voll nutzen dann ruhen lassen und 2Monate später nochma schauen...hab WoW vor nem Jahr angefangen=recht perfekt...
bin aber nich so blind das von nem neuen Spiel zu verlangen...

Also last ma etwas Wasser den Rhein runterlaufen und in 3 Monaten sprechen wir uns wieder....

cu at Nordenwacht


----------



## ylvie (12. Oktober 2008)

„die Mobs sind verbugt deshalb mach ich nur PvP“

das ist maßlos übertrieben.
ich konnte bisher noch jede quest, die ich abschließen wollte auch erfolgreich beenden und ich habe zb im t3
schon das ganze elfen gebiet sowie das chaos land durch.


----------



## Flanko (12. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also wenn zu zum Anpflanzen als Sammelberuf "Plünderer" nimmst, glaub mir, du wirst garnicht mehr wissen, wohin du mit den ganzen Samen, Gießkannen und Erdreichen in deinem Inventar sollst.



Wie es scheint ist doch Anpflanzen ein Sammelberuf oder ? Und fürs Anpflanzen nochmal ein Sammelberuf häääää ?



Muss mich aber werlord anschliesen War macht im RvR nach einigerzeit nicht mehr so viel Spass wie am Anfang es wirkt einfach nicht rund ich will nicht auf War losgehen aber es ist wirklich kein Endcontent da an alle Warfanatiker die sich einreden das War der überflieger wird und alle Mmo´s schlägt    war wird bestimmt auch nicht der größte hit !
Nach dem Freimonat erstmal abwarten wie die Spieler sich entscheiden ob die weiterspielen oder auch War verlassen  ich würd verlassen sagen weil es auf dauer einfach langweilig wird im RvRbereich 


War wird genausoviel Endcontent bieten wie Aoc vor 3 Monaten  !  Szenarien abwechslung ?  Ja , am Anfang 30+ gar keine !  Burgen ? Taktik nee Bosse haben keine Spez fähigkeiten (die sich auf die Gruppe drastisch auswirken)  . 

Ich hab aus vorfreude 2 Gamecards gekauft gleich eine eingelöst und eine ist noch in der packung werde noch bis 40 meinen Char lvln und erstmal Pause machen bis War besser läuft und mehr abwechslung hat !


----------



## Kronis (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bisher bei Warhammer ganz ganz selten etwas verbuggtes gefunden also keine Ahnung wo der TE da etwas gefunden hat.Endgamecontent wenn ich das schon höre,verdammt das Spiel ist keine 4 Wochen alt und es wird nach Endgamecontent verlangt.


----------



## Visssion (12. Oktober 2008)

mh also ich weiß nich mit q macht man deutlich mehr XP als mit szenarien oder grinden oO. Ihr habt doch nur keine ahnung wie mans richtig anstellt, wenn man sich ne q route macht und sonst auch relativ zügig die Q absolviert is das np zu leveln und die ÖQ sind doch top, da versteh ich nich wenn sich einer beschwert...


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Muss mich aber werlord anschliesen War macht im RvR nach einigerzeit nicht mehr so viel Spass wie am Anfang es wirkt einfach nicht rund ich will nicht auf War losgehen aber es ist wirklich kein Endcontent da an alle Warfanatiker die sich einreden das War der überflieger wird und alle Mmo´s schlägt    war wird bestimmt auch nicht der größte hit !
> Nach dem Freimonat erstmal abwarten wie die Spieler sich entscheiden ob die weiterspielen oder auch War verlassen  ich würd verlassen sagen weil es auf dauer einfach langweilig wird im RvRbereich
> 
> War wird genausoviel Endcontent bieten wie Aoc vor 3 Monaten  !  Szenarien abwechslung ?  Ja , am Anfang 30+ gar keine !  Burgen ? Taktik nee Bosse haben keine Spez fähigkeiten (die sich auf die Gruppe drastisch auswirken)  .


Naja, der Endcontent (und 'End' bedeutet lv 40, nicht 26) sind Dinge wie Hauptstadtangriffe (inkl. der Voreroberungen die dazu nötig sind), nicht Szenarios und nicht PvE Instanzen. 
Das wiederum hat auf einem deutschen Server bisher keiner gesehen weil die Masse an Spielern noch nicht so weit ist um diesen Content in Anspruch zu nehmen, vorhanden ist es aber schon grundsätzlich (und die Ausbauarbeit in Form weitere Hauptstädte ja schon in Arbeit).
Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist worauf Du mit "Taktik nee Bosse haben keine Spez fähigkeiten" hinaus willst. Der Feind sind die Spieler der anderen Fraktion, nicht irgendein Boss (und das man am Ende einer Stadt-/Burgeroberung einen Bossmob umhauen muss ist klar... aber das ist nicht das gleiche wie ein Boss einer PvE Instanz - aus verständlichen Gründen).


----------



## Flanko (12. Oktober 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> mh also ich weiß nich mit q macht man deutlich mehr XP als mit szenarien oder grinden oO. Ihr habt doch nur keine ahnung wie mans richtig anstellt, wenn man sich ne q route macht und sonst auch relativ zügig die Q absolviert is das np zu leveln und die ÖQ sind doch top, da versteh ich nich wenn sich einer beschwert...



hast noch einen char auf unter lvl 6 ? So gut wie jeder Warspieler weis das Quests im Pve so gut wie keine Ep geben entgegensatz zu Szenarien



t1 5000-7000 ep

t2 7000-10000 ep

t3 10000-14000 ep

t4 bis 22 k ep 

(Bei Win)



Jetzt Pve  in 15 min 


und in Pve schaft man nur 30-60 % der Ep die man eigentlich in Szenarien bekommen würde und Gold gibts in Szena auch mehr !


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> mh also ich weiß nich mit q macht man deutlich mehr XP als mit szenarien oder grinden oO. Ihr habt doch nur keine ahnung wie mans richtig anstellt, wenn man sich ne q route macht und sonst auch relativ zügig die Q absolviert is das np zu leveln und die ÖQ sind doch top, da versteh ich nich wenn sich einer beschwert...


'
ZEIG ES MIR ! BIIITE !


----------



## KarashTroll (12. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... das ist schon viel EP bei Szenarien, das ist schon wahr.

Wenn man gewinnt. Und sofort in ein Szenario rein kommt.

Ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch so ist, aber ich hab manchmal Tage wo einfach sehr selten eine Einladung kommt, und wenn sie kommt kriegt man nur auf die Fresse, auf die Gründe will ich jetzt gar nicht eingehen. Ich sehe Questen auch als gute Möglichkeit mal "etwas entspannter" zu spielen, da man dabei doch eher mal nebenbei chatten oder fernsehen oder was-weiss-ich machen kann während man bei Szenarien doch eher konzentriert sein sollte. In dem Sinne, es sagt ja keiner dass man ausschliesslich das Eine oder das Andere machen muss, ich finde die Kombination machts aus. Man meldet sich halt an, questet los.... und wenn die Einladung kommt sucht man sich halt einen relativ sicheren Ort und macht ein Szenario, macht dann weiter mit Questen, und so weiter.

Was die Laufwege angeht.... ich weiss nicht. Ich nehm meist in einem Lager alles an, und in vielen Fällen kann man die Quests ja eh in unmittelbarer Nähe lösen, wenn es nicht grade Reisequests in das nächtse Lager sind. ich klapper dann eben alle Quests ab und komm ins Lager, Folgequests annehmen... dazwischen Szenarien.... im Idealfall ein wenig RP... und dann ins nächste Lager.


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

KarashTroll schrieb:


> Hmm... das ist schon viel EP bei Szenarien, das ist schon wahr.
> 
> Wenn man gewinnt. Und sofort in ein Szenario rein kommt.
> 
> ...



also ich komm sofort in ein Szenario rein (spiele ordnung middenland) gewinnen tuh ich so gut wie immer tor anarok (oder wie des szenario heist)  aber auf dauer macht es einfach keinen spass weil man die anderen szenarien gar nicht Spielt weil jeder sich da anmeldet und das am meisten ep gibt .


Zum Questen kommt man garnicht wegen der schnellen wartezeit (max 30 sek) und wer will denn schon Questen wenn RvR mit besserer Ep und loot wartet :/


----------



## Totenburg (12. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ohne in irgendeiner Weise beleidigend wirken zu wollen: Wer so was postet, hat WAR nicht verstanden.



Made my day!

Das ist so als ob man gerade erst den Deckel einer Flasche öffnet und fragt ob noch was zu trinken drinne sei!


Ich kann dem ersteller des Beitrags raten sich eine Gilde zu suchen die aktiv ist und ihre Schergen im Open RvR einspannt, das macht viel spass und dann ist es auch nicht so schlimm das man nicht so schnell levelt! 

Noch kein Monat ist vorbei und die Leute regen sich darüber auf das es nicht schnell genug geht, Tunnelblick bei seite und WAR ist gleich viel schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniefy (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> also ich komm sofort in ein Szenario rein (spiele ordnung middenland) gewinnen tuh ich so gut wie immer tor anarok (oder wie des szenario heist)  aber auf dauer macht es einfach keinen spass weil man die anderen szenarien gar nicht Spielt weil jeder sich da anmeldet und das am meisten ep gibt .
> 
> 
> Zum Questen kommt man garnicht wegen der schnellen wartezeit (max 30 sek) und wer will denn schon Questen wenn RvR mit besserer Ep und loot wartet :/




jo spiel auch auf middenland, aber noch t1 und dort muss man sagen gewinnt man ca. 50% und man wartet nie länger als ne min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. als ordnungspieler^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Aoc ein schlechtes Spiel sein ?
> 
> Ok es hat nachteile wie zu wenig motivation im 80er Bereich aber man kann schön lvln die Umgebung ist schön gestaltet und eigentlich die besten Gildengemeinschaften die es überhaupt in einem Rollenspiel gibt War kann da auch Aoc nicht das Wasser reichen mit dem kleinen ,,lvl system´´ .
> 
> ...



Ich habe dich einfach mal aus einem anderen Thread selber zitiert. 
Besonder:  "Aoc macht Spass nicht alles ist vorhanden aber welches Rollenspiel kann das von sich behaupten gleich nach der Erscheinung ? Alle wollen ein Spiel das genauso gut ist wie WoW wenn es erscheint aber bis jetzt gab es keins und wird es auch wahrscheinlich keins geben und WoW war auch am Anfang nicht perfekt keine bg´s keine richtigen Raidinstanzen auf 60 .... das kam erst nach par Monaten !"

Bei AOC soll man also noch ein paar Monate warten, bis alles, besonders der Endcontent enthalten ist. Und bei WAR kannst du das alles bereits nach nicht mal einem  Monat beurteilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (12. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Da muss ich wiedersprechen.
> 
> Die Quest bringen so gut wie gar nichts ich krieg für eine quest so um die 2k ep auf level 18. Für einen Mob alleine krieg ich so viel ich gemerkt hab schon 200 Ep ich weiß es nicht genau. Wenn wir mal den laufweg usw berechnen dann hat man vom grinden mehr als wenn man von quest zu quest rent.



Naja also in T3 und T4 ist questen auf jeden Fall besser.

Hab letztens Szenarien in T4 gemacht - nur als Beispiel, was ich meine - und hab in 1 Stunde 3000 XP mit Szenarien gemacht, weil wir 4x vernichtend verloren haben in der Schlangenpassage. Im PVE hätte ich in der Zeit sicherlich ~40.000 XP gemacht.

PVE ist eben konstant, wenn du jedes Szenario gewinnst, kriegst du auch durch PVP viel, doch das ist eben nicht der Fall.



Flanko schrieb:


> hast noch einen char auf unter lvl 6 ? So gut wie jeder Warspieler weis das Quests im Pve so gut wie keine Ep geben entgegensatz zu Szenarien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich mach derzeit VIEL mehr XP im PVE, keine Ahnung wovon ihr alle spricht, was machst du denn mal in Szenarien für ne XP pro Stunde, wenn du 3-4 x in Folge verlierst? Diesen Rückstand holst du die nächsten 2 Stunden nicht mehr auf, wenn man dagegen PVE zum Vergleich nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wurden die ersten 40er doch auch durch PVE lvl 40, PVP mit sich selbst haben die sicherlich nicht gemacht, also wie haben die wohl auf 40 gelevelt? Du Schlaumeier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich habe dich einfach mal aus einem anderen Thread selber zitiert.
> Besonder:  "Aoc macht Spass nicht alles ist vorhanden aber welches Rollenspiel kann das von sich behaupten gleich nach der Erscheinung ? Alle wollen ein Spiel das genauso gut ist wie WoW wenn es erscheint aber bis jetzt gab es keins und wird es auch wahrscheinlich keins geben und WoW war auch am Anfang nicht perfekt keine bg´s keine richtigen Raidinstanzen auf 60 .... das kam erst nach par Monaten !"
> 
> Bei AOC soll man also noch ein paar Monate warten, bis alles, besonders der Endcontent enthalten ist. Und bei WAR kannst du das alles bereits nach nicht mal einem  Monat beurteilen?
> ...




Es gab am Anfang in WoW raidinstanzen und haufen 5er und um die Raidinstanzen zu machen bräuchte man auch noch lange questreihen  das hat genug beschäftigt bis die richtig großen raidinstanzen gekommen sind hier ist es aber nicht der fall


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Es gab am Anfang in WoW raidinstanzen und haufen 5er und um die Raidinstanzen zu machen bräuchte man auch noch lange questreihen  das hat genug beschäftigt bis die richtig großen raidinstanzen gekommen sind hier ist es aber nicht der fall



Wie du SELBER in dem anderen Thread geschrieben hast: Wieso vergleichst du alles mit WOW? In WAR muss man im RVR Vorarbeit leisten, um die gegnerische Stadt angreifen zu können, man kann seinen RVR-Rang für bessere Ausrüstung verbessern, etc.

Gott sei Dank muss man keine Instanzen abfarmen, um dann Raidinstanzen abfarmen zu können, damit man dann die nächsten Raidinstanzen abfarmen kann.

Und wie du SELBER im Bezug auf AOC geschrieben hast: Warte doch erst einmal ein paar Monate ab, dann kannst du erst etwas über den Endcontent schreiben.


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wie du SELBER in dem anderen Thread geschrieben hast: Wieso vergleichst du alles mit WOW? In WAR muss man im RVR Vorarbeit leisten, um die gegnerische Stadt angreifen zu können, man kann seinen RVR-Rang für bessere Ausrüstung verbessern, etc.
> 
> Gott sei Dank muss man keine Instanzen abfarmen, um dann Raidinstanzen abfarmen zu können, damit man dann die nächsten Raidinstanzen abfarmen kann.
> 
> Und wie du SELBER im Bezug auf AOC geschrieben hast: Warte doch erst einmal ein paar Monate ab, dann kannst du erst etwas über den Endcontent schreiben.



Ja aber er hat geschrieben das in WoW keine Raidinstanzen gabs obwohl das nicht wirklich stimmt und in Aoc gabs auch gleich beim start Raidinstanzen sogar mehr als in WoW zu Anfang


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Es gab am Anfang in WoW raidinstanzen und haufen 5er und um die Raidinstanzen zu machen bräuchte man auch noch lange questreihen  das hat genug beschäftigt bis die richtig großen raidinstanzen gekommen sind hier ist es aber nicht der fall


Äh... nein, da irrst Du Dich. 
WoW hatt als grösste Instanz bei Release Scholo und Strat (zugegeben damals ging konnte man noch mit 10er Raids da rein, aber wirkliche Raidsinstanzen waren das trotzdem nicht da schon Leute zu 5t da durch sind bevor es leichter gepatcht wurde). 
Die erste 'echte' Raidinstanz war dann die obere Blackrockspitze bzw. irgendwann ein paar Monate später Molten Core.


----------



## jeNoova (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Endcontent bei WAR ist der gleiche wie in jedem anderen Game auch..


Du spielst PvP/PvE und versuchst nen möglichst best equipten Char zu bekommen.

Nur das WAR eben mehr auf PvP als auf PvE ausgelegt ist UND das du bei War noch Rufränge bekommst.

Und bist du da auf dem höchsten Rang bist dauerts min. 1Jahr also viel Spaß!


----------



## Deadwool (12. Oktober 2008)

Hat nicht einer der Mythic Bosse vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in einem Interview gesagt, dass WAR kein Endgame Content nötig hat ? Begründung war, weil das Raiden der Städte in Warhammer so spannend ist wie ein Fussball Match, kann man es endlos wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Äh... nein, da irrst Du Dich.
> WoW hatt als grösste Instanz bei Release Scholo und Strat (zugegeben damals ging konnte man noch mit 10er Raids da rein, aber wirkliche Raidsinstanzen waren das trotzdem nicht da schon Leute zu 5t da durch sind bevor es leichter gepatcht wurde).
> Die erste 'echte' Raidinstanz war dann die obere Blackrockspitze bzw. irgendwann ein paar Monate später Molten Core.


Das war die Amiversion, bei Europarelease war Molten Core schon implementiert, und Onyxia, die gabs schon in der Beta.


----------



## Skullzigg (12. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ohne in irgendeiner Weise beleidigend wirken zu wollen: Wer so was postet, hat WAR nicht verstanden.



da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht !


----------



## Leoniads (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .
> 
> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .
> 
> ...



Hi Hi werde erst mal 40 dann dann kannst mal was nach End Content fragen 

Das spiel ist gerade mal paar Wochen alt denn solch ein Quark hier schaltet mal eurer Gehirn an beim Posten.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das war die Amiversion, bei Europarelease war Molten Core schon implementiert, und Onyxia, die gabs schon in der Beta.


Ja, ok, die Europäer bekamen ja auch erst mit Verspätung ihre Releaseversion. 
WAR ist in der Hinsicht ja anders da es zeitgleich releast wurde, ich geh halt wie gesagt von der Ursprungsfassung vor den ersten Umbauten aus. Ändert aber nichts daran das es in der Originalrelease nicht drin war.


----------



## Rickrolled (12. Oktober 2008)

Trollpost!

kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein der schmarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der TE spielt sicher nichtmal WAR oder hat es nur in der open Beta angetestet... anders kann ich mir sowas nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

->





Werlord schrieb:


> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt



ROFL


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (12. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(Wolfheart(Hergig) @ 12.10.2008, 12:47) 
Ohne in irgendeiner Weise beleidigend wirken zu wollen: Wer so was postet, hat WAR nicht verstanden.



Skullzigg schrieb:


> da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht !




Was seid ihr denn für Philosophen. Hat WAR irgend einen tieferen Sinn, der mir bisher noch verschlossen blieb? Herrgott, hier geht es um eine sinnlose Freizeitbeschäftigung, mehr nicht.

Mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck hier ist, dass das WAR buffed Forum um einiges unterhaltsamer ist als das Spiel selbst. Danke buffed!


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> wenn man in Sachen Pve sehe ich keine Zukunft in war ist ja auch ein PvPspiel .
> 
> Und wie sieht ihr es wird War einen Endcontent haben oder auch so abrutschen wie Aoc  ?



Du hast dir die Frage selbst beantwortet: Da du offensichtlich ein PvE begeisterter SPieler bist, der Raiden gegen NPC Mobs und Bosse schätzt, ist WAR das vollkommen Falsche Spiel für dich. WAR ist ein reines PvP, oder besser gesagt RvR Game.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier alle immer nach Content in der Definition von WoW schreien...braucht UT Content? Braucht Counterstrike Content? Braucht Quake III Arena Content?

Kaum. Und trotzdem werden alle drei Spiele tagtäglich von Millionen Menschen gezockt. Also lernt endlich, dass WAR anders funktioniert, als das MMO, das ihr bisher als einziges wirklich kennen gelernt habt. Ich für meinen Teil finde die Keepschlachten um ein vielfaches spannender und geiler, als alles, was ich in 4 Jahren WoW jemals mitgekriegt habe.

Wenn ihr euch vorher nicht informiert habt, und dann draufkommt, dass es in WAR weder um Bossfarmen, noch um Itemhatz geht, dann seid ihr selber schuld.


----------



## Havamal (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find WAR besser als WOW und man kann es echt gut spielen dafür das es 3 Wochen alt ist!Werde zwar eine Pause einlegen aber nur weil ich langsam in den Bereiche komme wo mein Pc einfach zu schwach ist, sprich T3 RVR mit mehr als 50 Spielern! Das packt meiner leider nimer!


----------



## Croco78 (12. Oktober 2008)

öhm und du willst jetzt 4 Jahre die gleich Burg raiden??(als zerstörer...Ordnung geht ja nich mit 8vs60)....

Nee im ernst...haben sich eigentlich ALLE mal die Box,welche sie gekauft haben durchgelesen????(Gamebox mein ich)...

WAR wurde als Pvp Spiel konzipiert und released...also wenn euch PVE kontent fehlt...selbst schuld...

Fuck hab mir die Star Wars Box gekauft...wasn mist keine Orcs und viel zu bunt.....

Jaja Pisa hatte wohl recht...alles schief

cu at Nordenwacht


----------



## Pacster (12. Oktober 2008)

Croco78 schrieb:


> öhm und du willst jetzt 4 Jahre die gleich Burg raiden??(als zerstörer...Ordnung geht ja nich mit 8vs60)....




Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)

Da muss Mythic jetzt ordentlich was draufpacken und neue Konzepte bringen. Sonst wird das PvP-System auf Dauer nicht spannender als bei WoW und generell in jedem Tier nur ein Szenario gespielt(nämlich das was den größten Bonus gibt). Bei mehreren Hauptstädten besteht außerdem die Gefahr das die Leute wie im AV nur aneinander vorbeirennen(denn wie man bisher im PvP erknennen konnte, verhalten sich die Leute kein bißchen anders als in WoW in ähnlichen Situationen)...und mit nur 2 Hauptstädten fehlt halt die Abwechslung. Mal schauen wie sie das lösen...aber ich gehe derzeit erstmal davon aus das sich die Begeisterung für WAR in den nächsten 2 Monaten legen wird...und dann ist Mythic zum Handeln gezwungen(gut...dann hauen sie erstmal die anderen Haupstädte raus...aber danach muss dann was kommen).


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
> a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
> b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)



Ich denk mal schon das Mythic noch was drauflegen wird.
Ob es neue Szenarien, die Hauptstädte oder neuen Klassen sind wird sich zeigen.

Am balancing kann schon noch was verbessert werden. ( Klar Schere-Stein-Papier, trotzdem sollte mich ne HK net in 3-5 sekunden killn )

Wie viele schon gesagt haben:

Des Spiel is erst n Monat alt... erwartet net soviel davon


----------



## Rickrolled (12. Oktober 2008)

Glaub nicht das mir langweilig in WAR wird.
Rufränge + die Sets, die damit verbunden sind, bringen mir als ex daocler genug Content und da die fehlenden Städte und Klassen von Mythic kostenlos nachgereicht werden, gibt es viel neues zu sehen in nächster zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



läuft doch alles aufs selbe hinaus... wie bei WoW
nur das ich mir bei WAR meine Sachen im RvR verdienen muss und nicht gescriptete NPC legen muss... sondern unberechenbare Menschliche Spieler, was mir Persönlich mehr spass bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (12. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
> a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
> b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)
> 
> Da muss Mythic jetzt ordentlich was draufpacken und neue Konzepte bringen. Sonst wird das PvP-System auf Dauer nicht spannender als bei WoW und generell in jedem Tier nur ein Szenario gespielt(nämlich das was den größten Bonus gibt). Bei mehreren Hauptstädten besteht außerdem die Gefahr das die Leute wie im AV nur aneinander vorbeirennen(denn wie man bisher im PvP erknennen konnte, verhalten sich die Leute kein bißchen anders als in WoW in ähnlichen Situationen)...und mit nur 2 Hauptstädten fehlt halt die Abwechslung. Mal schauen wie sie das lösen...aber ich gehe derzeit erstmal davon aus das sich die Begeisterung für WAR in den nächsten 2 Monaten legen wird...und dann ist Mythic zum Handeln gezwungen(gut...dann hauen sie erstmal die anderen Haupstädte raus...aber danach muss dann was kommen).



Bin deiner Meinung Mythic muss was tun z.b monatlich neue Szenarios einbauen damit die Spieler bei der Stange gehalten werden blizz hat es geschafft das die Bg´s auch nach dem tausendsten mal immernoch richtig Spass machen  bei War gibts viiiieeeel mehr Szenarien/bg´s als in WoW aber die wirken nach dem 10-20 mal langweilig . 
Pve ist wirklich verbugt einer der bugs die mich am meisten nerven ist das wenn ich die gegner gefesselt habe immernoch mir weiterlaufen und schaden machen und nach 5 sek sind die plötzlich 100 m entfernt und aus der reichweite :/

Ich sage nicht das War schlecht ist aber es noch nicht ausgereift ist


----------



## Asmara (12. Oktober 2008)

@TE:
Alter falter, mach mal Satzzeichen Oo! Da bekomm ich ja Augenkrebs vom Lesen Oo.


----------



## Flanko (12. Oktober 2008)

Und noch zum Thema starter du hast zwar recht aber hast es nicht richtig  für die Warfantiker ausgedrückt wenn du nochmal so was postest dann bitte ganz lieb und nicht so ernst bitte ok  ( dann sind auch die Warler nicht so beleidigt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratorus (12. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
> a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
> b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)



zu a.) auf unserem Server (Helmgart) gibts von beiden Fraktion mehr als genug... also kein Prob wegen Balancing

zu b.) wie einige schon geschrieben haben RVR in den T4-Gebieten ist so Zeit aufwendig, dass ich keine Probleme sehen von wegen Langweile. Stadtbelagerung und Burgenbelagerung sind teilweise richtig knackige Sachen. Hab z.B. am Freitag und Samstag je 5 Stunden nur im T4 RvR gemacht und ich sehe noch kein Ende der Motivation für die nächste Zeit und was in einem Jahr ist... da wird es Addons/Patches (bezahl/freie) geben, also was willste wegen RvR-Content?

Siehe das viel zitierte DAOC... die Motivation ist halt RvR und dies reicht *mir* erstmal auf unabsehbare Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. Oktober 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Endgamecontent wenn ich das schon höre,verdammt das Spiel ist keine 4 Wochen alt und es wird nach Endgamecontent verlangt.




...nicht nur das: Der TE spricht mit gerade mal Stufe 26 (RR nicht mal angegeben) von Endgamecontent, irgendwie stimmt da was nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Begriff "Endgame" existiert doch sowieso erst seit WoW, und dort soll er auch bleiben. Ich will Spass von Anfang an, und nicht erst am Ende -also spiel ich WAR.


----------



## Aratorus (12. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Bin deiner Meinung Mythic muss was tun z.b monatlich neue Szenarios einbauen damit die Spieler bei der Stange gehalten werden blizz hat es geschafft das die Bg´s auch nach dem tausendsten mal immernoch richtig Spass machen  bei War gibts viiiieeeel mehr Szenarien/bg´s als in WoW aber die wirken nach dem 10-20 mal langweilig .
> ...
> Ich sage nicht das War schlecht ist aber es noch nicht ausgereift ist



Szenarien sind meiner Meinung nur was zum kennenlernen des PvP/RvR in WAR... die RvR-Gebiete sind der Hauptpunkt in WAR und da ist man nicht nur 15 Minuten drin. Und die insgesammt 4 BGs in WoW fand ich ned abwechslungsreicher... liegt vielleicht daran, dass Du sie in der Regel länger als 15 Minuten spielen musstest (siehe AV, bis Einführung der Stärkepunkte). Oder Warsong... wenn sich der Flaggenträger irgendwo versteckt hat.


----------



## Werlord (12. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> ...nicht nur das: Der TE spricht mit gerade mal Stufe 26 (RR nicht mal angegeben) von Endgamecontent, irgendwie stimmt da was nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht richtig durchgelesen ich hab gefragt ob sich die Szenarien ändern (auf lvl 40) und es viel Endcontent gibt und nicht geschrieben ,, Ohhh auf lvl 40 gibts kein endcontent es macht mir keinen spass´´

Gott bitte mal richtig durchlesen .


----------



## Havamal (12. Oktober 2008)

Es fehlt kein Endcontent und es wird noch reichlich nachgeliefert!Weis gar nicht was ihr habt!Hat sich ja auch keiner beschwert 2 Jahre lang BWL und MC zu gehn!Nagut ich hab mich schon beschwert!Aber das scheinen einige vergessen zu haben wie es damals war!

Und wem nach 20 mal Szenarien  gehn die zu langweillig werden, der ist halt einfach ausgelutscht von den WOW BGs!
wenn ihr es langweillig findet dann spielt es nicht!Ich spiel auch nur dann wen ich Lust hab und solange es Spass macht!Zumindest zwingt mich WAR nicht 4 Stunden in einer Ini abzuhocken die mich ankotzt, nur weil mein Raid noch nicht genug Items hat um in die nächste zu gehn!


----------



## Junike (12. Oktober 2008)

Hm, es geht doch einfach nur um tolle Schlachten. Wenn du gegen irgendjemanden Krieg führst, dann hast du ja auch nicht plötzlich links umme Ecke ne neue Burg, die du jetzt verteidigen kannst oder so, die sprießn halt nicht einfach mal so ausm Boden raus - viel mehr verteidigst du eben das, was du schon hast und versuchst das, was der Gegner hat eben einzunehmen. Klingt fast schon realistisch oO

Die Welt brauchtn Contentpatch.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Hm, es geht doch einfach nur um tolle Schlachten. Wenn du gegen irgendjemanden Krieg führst, dann hast du ja auch nicht plötzlich links umme Ecke ne neue Burg, die du jetzt verteidigen kannst oder so, die sprießn halt nicht einfach mal so ausm Boden raus - viel mehr verteidigst du eben das, was du schon hast und versuchst das, was der Gegner hat eben einzunehmen. Klingt fast schon realistisch oO
> 
> Die Welt brauchtn Contentpatch.


Wobei zu ergänzen wäre das bisher noch kein einziger unsrer Server es geschafft hat eine erfolgreiche Hauptstadtbelagerung zu produzieren. 
Warum sich also Gedanken drum machen das noch nicht kommt was man danach in Angriff nehmen will wenn bisher noch nichtmal das geschafft ist? Und wie gesagt - weitere Städte sind ja bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## antileet (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .
> 
> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .
> 
> ...



ROFL, mit lvl 26 ist man im endcontent noch lange nicht angelangt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: die szenarien von T3 sind der hammer... machen saumäßig spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Oktober 2008)

Hauptstadt und RvR sind drin. DAS ist der Endcontent.

Wem das nicht gefällt, der hat sich das falsche spiel ausgesucht. Gibt kein Instanzgefarme wie in anderen Spielen.

Wer meint das sei wenig Endcontent : Genau das gleiche hat Daoc mehr als 6 Jahre am Leben gehalten und es kann auch heute noch begeistern.

Die Quests reichen dazu locker aus um von 1-40 durchzuquesten. Bin heute Level 40 geworden und hab noch komplette Kapitel 21+22 bei Zwerge und Hochelfen offen


----------



## Thurgom (12. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Nicht richtig durchgelesen ich hab gefragt ob sich die Szenarien ändern (auf lvl 40) und es viel Endcontent gibt und nicht geschrieben ,, Ohhh auf lvl 40 gibts kein endcontent es macht mir keinen spass´´
> 
> Gott bitte mal richtig durchlesen .



Gott bitte werd erwachsen...

Ich lese das Forum jetzt schon länger, aber habe mich jetzt erst überwunden, mich mal anzumelden.
Was hier teilweise für ein absoluter Müll verfasst wird, ist echt unter aller Sau... Da haben die Entwickler richtig entschieden, ein offizielles Forum zu vermeiden.

Diese ganzen 10 jährigen WoW-Kiddies, die langsam mitbekommen haben, dass dieses PvE-geraide stinke langweilig geworden ist und jetzt ein neues Spiel suchen, gehen mir sowas von auf den Zeiger. Mein Gott, wenn euch WAR nicht gefällt und ihr keinen Spass daran habt, dann sucht euch ein anderes Game aber lasst nicht jeden Tag euren tollen Gedanken hier freien Lauf, denn es NERVT !!!

WAR bietet so viel mehr Contend wie euer "Ich sitze gerne 5 Stunden vorm PC um evtl. ein paar imba Epic-Pixel tragen zu können - WoW". Wenn ihr das bezweifelt, will ich euch mal sehen, wie ihr es schafft, eine Burg zu erobern, in der euch eine Allianz von zwei bis drei top eingespielten Gilden gegenüber steht.... da hättet ihr wahrscheinlich Contend bis zu eurem Lebensende. Es gibt nähmlich keine "Belagerungs-Guides" die man sich einmal durchlesen kann, um dann haargenau das Gleiche IMMER und IMMER wieder zu tuhen. Da stehen euch denkende/menschliche Spieler gegenüber, die man weder berechnen, noch studieren kann...

Aber naja, am besten ihr deinstalliert das Spiel einfach. Vielleicht kann man dann dieses Forum auch mal wieder lesen, ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen.



MfG, euer WAR Fanboy !


----------



## Dentus (12. Oktober 2008)

Das schöne am PvP Conent ist ja, das ich zwar immer den selben Krieg führe, meine Gegner aber immer anders agieren. Ein PvE Boss macht immer das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (12. Oktober 2008)

1. Endcontent sind die Gegner und dann kommt lange nix, 



2. Das Problem ist wohl, dass du was anderes erwartest hast. 
3. AoC hat ein ganz anderes Problem gehabt, dass man 
a.  mit zuwenig von allem und 
b. fehlendem aber versprochen Featuren , 
c. viele viele Bugs, 
d. einem Management - dass es nicht geregelt bekommt, zusammenfassen kann. 


Das alles liegt hier nicht vor. 

4. es wird wohl sowohl PVE und PVP Content noch kommen. 

5. Nein WAR wird sicher nicht den Weg von AoC gehen. Und selbst bei dem Spiel muss ich sagen. Totgesagt leben lange. 

Wenn dir das zu wenig ist ,dann bleiben dir noch die Raid- und Gruppeninstanzen 7X bis 1XX eines anderen bekannte Spiels. Content bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## Thurgom (12. Oktober 2008)

Richtig... und damit ich hier nicht falsch verstanen werde : Ich sage sicher nicht, dass es in WoW oder in anderen PvE-Spielen einfach war, sich neue Instanzen eigenständig zu "erarbeiten", aber wenn man es einmal geschafft hat, ist es immer und immer wieder der selbe Ablauf. Dazu kommt, dass 80% aller Gilden doch eh zu blöd dafür sind (und andere evtl. nicht genug Zeit haben), warten bis ein paar schöne Raid-Guides geschrieben werden und dann einfach die Taktiken kopieren. Dann wird die selbe Raid-Instanz bis zum vergasen abgefarmt, bis man das max. an Equip besitzt und gewartet bis neuer Contend kommt. Nun werden die ganzen Pixel-Items verkauft und alles beginnt wieder von vorne....

Und für sowas soll ich meine Zeit opfern ??? Ich weiss, muss ich nicht... aber wenn ich von manchen Leuten dann höre, dass WAR keinen so super tollen Contend hat wie WoW... puh, da lach ich drüber.


----------



## Ellrock (12. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
> a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
> b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)
> 
> Da muss Mythic jetzt ordentlich was draufpacken und neue Konzepte bringen. Sonst wird das PvP-System auf Dauer nicht spannender als bei WoW und generell in jedem Tier nur ein Szenario gespielt(nämlich das was den größten Bonus gibt). Bei mehreren Hauptstädten besteht außerdem die Gefahr das die Leute wie im AV nur aneinander vorbeirennen(denn wie man bisher im PvP erknennen konnte, verhalten sich die Leute kein bißchen anders als in WoW in ähnlichen Situationen)...und mit nur 2 Hauptstädten fehlt halt die Abwechslung. Mal schauen wie sie das lösen...aber ich gehe derzeit erstmal davon aus das sich die Begeisterung für WAR in den nächsten 2 Monaten legen wird...und dann ist Mythic zum Handeln gezwungen(gut...dann hauen sie erstmal die anderen Haupstädte raus...aber danach muss dann was kommen).




Kann man nicht das Gleiche von jedem Spiel sagen ?

Macht nicht der edle Markführer vor wie man ohne neue Konzepte und im Aufkochen immer des Gleichen in einer neuen bunten Verpackung richtig Kohle machen kann und die Spieler bei der Stange halten kann.  

Warum sollt Mythic das nicht auch für den RVR Bereich machen oder planen ? 

Neue Konzepte sind schlecht fürs Geschäft. Sie werden erst aus der Schublade geholt, wenn die Spielerzahlen wegbre chen. Das sehe ich bei WAR noch lange nicht. Der Endcontend menschlicher Gegner ist zu gut. Sie werden nur die Platform und die Featuers erweitern ( RVR Dungeon, neue Szenarien mit neuen taktischen Situationen , neue Klassen usw. ) 

Und wenn dann erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt keine neuen Konzepte von Mythic sonderen von einem neuen mmo einer neuen Firma und nicht von den Firmen, die sich vorher laufend selbet kopiert haben. 

Da tun sich doch Vivendi ( Blizzard ) und Mythc ( EA) nicht viel oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg ?


----------



## shandron (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja Blizzard lernt auch aus WAR wie man an sieht:

1. Spieler werden sich künftig von überall in der Welt in die Warteschlangen für die Arena und PvP-Schlachtfelder einreihen können.
2. Man möchte, dass Spieler künftig zusätzlich zu den Ehrepunkten durch XP-Belohnungen auch in PvP-Schlachtfeldern leveln können. Tägliche Quests dafür werden ebenfalls dazu kommen.
3. Es wird künftig auch Gilden-BG's geben.
[Aus dem WoW-PVP-Panel - Blizzcon]

In WoW ist im Endcontent eh soviel zu tun, da weiß man nicht mal was man anfangen soll.
Und es macht auch noch einen Heidenspaß egal ob PVP oder PVE.

Aber auch WAR wird bestimmt weiter gut versorgt werden.


----------



## Yoll (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man eine Weile WAR gespielt hat und über den anfänglichen Glückstaumel hinaus ist (HURRA ich finde IMMER Gruppen! Und wenn ich der größte Noob aller Zeiten bin...) DANN, ja DANN kommt der Moment wo man sich fragt:

Warum tue ich das überhaupt?
Wo ist der Sinn? Wo ist die Athmosphäre?

Jeder der schon mal DAOC gespielt hat weiß: Ohne PvE geht es dort nicht. Die meisten finden PvE öde und langweilig.
ABER: Ohne PvE wo man "ungestört" Mobs hauen kann und das vorzugsweise in einer Gruppe, wird man wenig soziale Kontakte pflegen. Sprich: Ich renne mit meinem Char den ganzen Abend in irgendwelche PvP-Scenarios. Aber kennen lernen tue ich da bestimmt nie einen. Dazu geht das alles viel zu schnell...man ist 100% damit beschäftigt zu spielen um zu GEWINNEN...immer und immer wieder.

Leute lernt man so garantiert nicht kennen. Schon gar nicht bei dem beschissenstem Chatsystem aller Zeiten...

WAR ist ein Pausenfüller der viel Spaß machen kann. Langfristig wird es nicht motivieren können. Dazu ist es zu "schnell" und zu fordernd. Selbst im PvE hat man in den PQ´s oftmals zu kämpfen die Queste in der Zeitspanne zu schaffen.

Die Athmosphäre...um die es bei einem wirklich gutem Spiel geht fehlt hier leider vollkommen.

Ich hab alles gespielt und ausgetestet. Kein Spiel war nur annähernd so "schlüssig" und langfristig motivierend wie Daoc. Man hat die Welt dort erspielen müssen. Zusammen mit Gleichgesinnten. "Dank" langer Regenerationsphasen von Mana , Endu und Health war man gezwungen zu "warten". Diese Zeit nutze man um zu chatten...und so lernte man Leute kennen. Man levelte mit den selben Leuten immer und immer wieder...und so entstanden Freundschaften.
Wenn ich nach 2 Std WAR auslogge...dann fällt mir kein Name mehr ein von meinen Mitspielern.

Naja, WAR ist Fastfood...


----------



## jdf (13. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Bin deiner Meinung Mythic muss was tun z.b monatlich neue Szenarios einbauen damit die Spieler bei der Stange gehalten werden blizz hat es geschafft das die Bg´s auch nach dem tausendsten mal immernoch richtig Spass machen  bei War gibts viiiieeeel mehr Szenarien/bg´s als in WoW aber die wirken nach dem 10-20 mal langweilig .
> Pve ist wirklich verbugt einer der bugs die mich am meisten nerven ist das wenn ich die gegner gefesselt habe immernoch mir weiterlaufen und schaden machen und nach 5 sek sind die plötzlich 100 m entfernt und aus der reichweite :/
> 
> Ich sage nicht das War schlecht ist aber es noch nicht ausgereift ist



LoL. Made my day. Zeig mir *10* Spieler, die an den ewig gleichen, popeligen *4* BGs (bzw. den ewig immergleichen, runden Arenen mit dem obligatorischen Hindernis in der Mitte) in WoW nach über 3 Jahren noch *Spass* haben - und ich zeige dir im Gegenzug 10 Knalltüten, die auch das Anstarren einer weissen Wand spannend und spassig finden.
WoW: du spielst tausendfach den gleichen Schmarrn, in der Hoffnung, dass die dafür fälligen Belohnungen für mehr Konkurrenzfähigkeit und damit ggf. mehr Spielspass sorgen. Bis du realisierst, dass dein Hamsterrad genau so dimensioniert ist, dass du endlos am Drehen bist (kaum hast du deine "Belohnungen" beisammen, werden sie durch die nächste Arena-Season/das nächste Update obsolet. Nächste Runde im Hamsterrad, immer schön den Tunnelblick nach vorne.
WAR: du spielst einfach deshalb, weil es *spass* macht, zu spielen - s*heiss auf irgendwelche Belohnungen etc. pp. Wer *braucht* das, wenn das simple Spielen jetzt und hier einfach geil ist?
Wer den Schritt gedanklich nicht machen kann ---> 13.11., ab zum Litschi-König, auf Nimmer-Wiedersehen; viel Spass beim grinden, farmen, arbeiten, fluchen,hoffen und -last not least- DREHEN.

Der Rest hat fun in WAR.

HTH,

JDF


----------



## jdf (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Weile WAR gespielt hat und über den anfänglichen Glückstaumel hinaus ist (HURRA ich finde IMMER Gruppen! Und wenn ich der größte Noob aller Zeiten bin...) DANN, ja DANN kommt der Moment wo man sich fragt:
> 
> Warum tue ich das überhaupt?
> Wo ist der Sinn? Wo ist die Athmosphäre?
> ...




Tipp #1: such' dir eine Gilde.
Tipp #2: Teamspeak ist dein Freund.
Tipp #3: Früher war IMMER besser; man fährt manches mal durchaus gut damit, sich einen sehr kritischen Blick auf vergangenes zu bewahren.

Tipp #4: Selbst Fastfood kann mal richtig lecker sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JDF


----------



## Slaargh (13. Oktober 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> LoL. Made my day. Zeig mir *10* Spieler, die an den ewig gleichen, popeligen *4* BGs (bzw. den ewig immergleichen, runden Arenen mit dem obligatorischen Hindernis in der Mitte) in WoW nach über 3 Jahren noch *Spass* haben - und ich zeige dir im Gegenzug 10 Knalltüten, die auch das Anstarren einer weissen Wand spannend und spassig finden.
> WoW: du spielst tausendfach den gleichen Schmarrn, in der Hoffnung, dass die dafür fälligen Belohnungen für mehr Konkurrenzfähigkeit und damit ggf. mehr Spielspass sorgen. Bis du realisierst, dass dein Hamsterrad genau so dimensioniert ist, dass du endlos am Drehen bist (kaum hast du deine "Belohnungen" beisammen, werden sie durch die nächste Arena-Season/das nächste Update obsolet. Nächste Runde im Hamsterrad, immer schön den Tunnelblick nach vorne.
> WAR: du spielst einfach deshalb, weil es *spass* macht, zu spielen - s*heiss auf irgendwelche Belohnungen etc. pp. Wer *braucht* das, wenn das simple Spielen jetzt und hier einfach geil ist?
> Wer den Schritt gedanklich nicht machen kann ---> 13.11., ab zum Litschi-König, auf Nimmer-Wiedersehen; viel Spass beim grinden, farmen, arbeiten, fluchen,hoffen und -last not least- DREHEN.
> ...



Das wird sich ja bald zeigen wie sehr das Endgame in WAR rockt und dauerhaft Spaß bringt. Ich gebe mal eine Prognose ab: Garnicht, Warum? Weil es bisher keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. Klar, man kann durch die RvR Gebiete streifen und hunderte von malen die nächste Burg oder die Hauptstadt angreifen. Mythic hat selber gesagt das man sich den Endcontent wie eine Fussball-WM vorstellen sollte. Man fängt klein an, spielt sich ins Finale und der bessere Gewinnt. Und dann? Dann geht alles wieder von Vorne los. Wie lange kann das spannend sein? Sicher wird noch Content nachgereicht, WAR ist ja noch jung, aber das wird dann PvE-Contend sein, nicht PvP. Was soll man da auch nachreichen, ausser neuen Gebieten oder Szenarien. Der Inhalt bleibt gleich. Es wird sich in WAR garantiert einiges in Richtung PvE ala WoW verändern, mein Wort darauf. Ohne verbessertes PvE wird WAR irgendwann langweilig. Zumindest für die Mehrheit. Und ohne viele Spieler ist WAR zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Stell dir vor es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin. Langsam gehen mir die WAR-Fanboys noch viel mehr auf die Nerven als alle anderen. Es beschleicht einen das Gefühl das alle die in WoW auf den Schlachtfeldern rumgenervt haben jetzt WAR spielen. All die "Roxxor" und "Killor" und was weiß ich noch für halbgare Gestalten tummeln sich nun allwissend und mit erhobenem Haupt in WAR.



jdf schrieb:


> Nächste Runde im Hamsterrad, immer schön den Tunnelblick nach vorne.



Erinner Dich an diese Worte, sagen wir in... 6 Monaten. Das wird auch auf WAR zutreffen.


----------



## Hellspawn1982 (13. Oktober 2008)

ja er fehlt und zwar total

nur um es klar zu stellen bin von WAR total begeistert und man muss auch zugestehen es ist jetzt mal gerade ein monat alt und ist zu release das best laufenste spiel was je rausgekommen ist. alle anderen liefen bei release bedeutend schlechter aber das haben mitlerweile alle vergessen da diese spiele ja nach 2-6 Jahren top laufen. (nur so bye the way in wow war auch in der europa release version moltencore und onyxia nicht freigeschaltet die insatnzen waren zwar drin aber nicht betretbar, das wurde so schnell wie möglich total verbuggt reingehauen als die ersten danach schrien)

zum anfangsstatement: mythic oder wer auch immer jetzt da genau die fäden zieht bekommt das spiel eigentlich immer weniger statt mehr in den griff, abstürze, clientprobleme und servercrashs werden mehr statt weniger, inhalte werden eher rausgenommen als reingebracht. der t4 content ist verbuggt wie blöd. mobs spawnen nicht nach, gegenstände werden falsch angezeigt, PQ´s hängen sich auf und laufen nicht weiter, bg´s sind nicht betretbar obwohl sie es sein sollten (im t4 wechseln die bg´s jenachdem welches gebiet gerade umkämpft ist), die ausgewogenheit der seiten auf den servern was man eigentlich von anfang an garantieren wollte ist zum witz des jahrhunderts geworden, wobei ich da auf dem server Huss noch weniger probleme hab da gibt es einfach nur nicht genug spieler insgesamt. Der informationsfluss wird immer schwammiger noch 2 wochen und blizzard ist denen wieder mal in sachen comuniti betreuung ein ganzes stück vorraus. Nur an die die meinten man hätte sich vorher informieren sollen, hab ich es ist ein "rvr" spiel was sowohl PVEcontent als auch PVPcontent bieten wollte, PVE ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden (hoffe das da noch ein bissle nachgelegt wird).
Grundsätzlich wird der pure PVP content nicht die masse an Spielern fesseln können um ein RVR system am laufen zu halten. aktuelle spieleschmieden sind auf einen großteil der WoW spieler angewiesen weil erst dieses Spiel MMORPG´s gesellschaftsfähig gemacht hat und somit das geld reingringt um diese spiele vernünftig weiterentwickeln und betreuen zu können. und genau das brauch WAR.
Ich fass für mich den schluss ich warte ab ich bin von dem spiel total begeistert vorallem durch die gute umsetzung der Welt in ein MMORPG, aber für mich muss noch einiges geschehen damit die welt noch lebendiger und weniger verbuggt wird.
Und an die die hier die WoW spieler so gerne anfeinden wie blöd sie doch sind stundenlang tagelang wochenlang jahrelang nur instanzen zu farmen, stundenlang wochenlang jahrelang andere spieler zu farmen ist nicht viel anders grundsätzlich kommt es hier auch nur auf items skill und charakterentwicklung an. (nur um gleich die segel aus dem Wind zu nehmen spiele WoW schon seit realese des ersten Addons net mehr weils mich angeödet hat)
gegen meinen natürlichen selbstschutz instinkt habe ich diesen post verfasst weil ich beim lesen dieses threads immer mehr wut in den bauch bekommen habe was hier für unausgegorenen scheiße und unwarheiten verbreitet werden, wenn einer ne frage stellt, antwortet drauf und beleidigt den jenigen net (dies geht hier bei weitem nicht an alle wer sich angesprochen fühlt wird schon wissen warum).


----------



## seb74 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hellspawn1982 schrieb:


> zum anfangsstatement: mythic oder wer auch immer jetzt da genau die fäden zieht bekommt das spiel eigentlich immer weniger statt mehr in den griff, abstürze, clientprobleme und servercrashs werden mehr statt weniger, inhalte werden eher rausgenommen als reingebracht. der t4 content ist verbuggt wie blöd. mobs spawnen nicht nach, gegenstände werden falsch angezeigt, PQ´s hängen sich auf und laufen nicht weiter, bg´s sind nicht betretbar obwohl sie es sein sollten (im t4 wechseln die bg´s jenachdem welches gebiet gerade umkämpft ist), die ausgewogenheit der seiten auf den servern was man eigentlich von anfang an garantieren wollte ist zum witz des jahrhunderts geworden, wobei ich da auf dem server Huss noch weniger probleme hab da gibt es einfach nur nicht genug spieler insgesamt. Der informationsfluss wird immer schwammiger noch 2 wochen und blizzard ist denen wieder mal in sachen comuniti betreuung ein ganzes stück vorraus. Nur an die die meinten man hätte sich vorher informieren sollen, hab ich es ist ein "rvr" spiel was sowohl PVEcontent als auch PVPcontent bieten wollte, PVE ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden (hoffe das da noch ein bissle nachgelegt wird).



Boah da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs bei, wenn man versucht deinen gesamten Text irgendwie zu erfassen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass es mir irgendwie gelungen ist.

Welches Spiel spielst du denn?

*"Mythic bekommt das Spiel eigentlich immer weniger statt mehr in den Griff..."*

Ja wo denn? Ich kann diese dämlichen Pseudo Argumente langsam nicht mehr hören. Auf welchen Boards bist Du denn unterwegs, dass du dich beschwerst, sie würden sich nicht um die Communitybetreung kümmern? Jetzt bring aber bitte nicht dieses abgelutschte Argument, es wäre ja kein "offizielles Forum" vorhanden. Auf warhammeralliance postet regelmässig ein Communitymanager, auf VN-Boards sogar Mike Jacobs selber. In keinem Spiel, das ich bisher in meiner Spielerlaufbahn gezockt habe, wurde auch nur annähernd so schnell und so effizient auf die Bedürfnisse der Community eingegangen - naja vielleicht doch, bei Guildwars ist es vergleichbar. Dort werden auch ohne Ende Hotfixe und Patche rausgeknallt, um das Spiel immer wieder aufs neue den momentanen Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Und die haben auch kein offizielles Forum.

Serverbalancingprobleme? Die hat Blizzard seit Release nicht in den Griff bekommen. Und Mythic hat ja schon einen ersten Versuch mit Bonus XP aufgespielt, mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Und im gleichen Satz sagst Du dann, "...wobei ich da auf dem server Huss noch weniger probleme hab da gibt es einfach nur nicht genug spieler insgesamt." Soll ich dich nach so einem Satz denn noch wirklich ersnt nehmen? Erst beschwerst du dich und sprichst hier irgendwie für die Allgemeinheit und im gleichen Satz kommt dann, dass bei Dir diese Probleme nicht so vorhanden sind. Für wen redest Du denn? Wessen Meinung vertrittst Du denn eigentlich hier?

Und auch dieses immer wiederkehrende Argument vom fehlenden PVE Contenent. Sag mal, rennt ihr alle blind durch die Gegend? Überall gibts Quests. Wunderschön geschrieben, mit einem roten Faden, der einem die ganze Geschichte näher bringt. Überall versteckt gibts neue Wälzereinträge, auch diese klasse beschrieben. Versteckte Bosse, kleine Gimmicks...alles PVE Content. Über was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Bisher hat noch keiner, der mir mit fehlendem PvE Content kam, auch nur eine handvoll überzeugende Argumente für eine solche Behauptung gebracht.

Ich spiele auf Averland. Innerhalb von weniger als 10 Minuten habe ich fast immer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ne Gruppe für PQs zusammengehabt. Die Szenarien gehen da fast im Sekundentakt auf. Und witzigerweise treffe ich dort nur auf Leute, die einem genau das gleiche sagen wie ich dir verucht hab zu sagen: sehr guter PVE Content, dank BUG TICKET System sehr effizientes Handeln seitens von Mythic.

Sorry dass ich mir gerade deinen Post ausgesucht habe, hätte wahrscheinlich auch einer von den vielen anderen hier sein können. Aber das war gerade der letzte von der Sorte und da ist mir gerade einfach mal der Kragen geplatzt. Vorallem, nachdem dort mal wieder so garkeine Argumente drinne stehen, die deine Behauptungen auch nur im Ansatz untermauern würden. Halt wieder einer von vielen - sehr Mitläufermässig halt. Viel Text, wenig Aussage. Das Meiste nur Hörensagen.

Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## WarNuts (13. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Weile WAR gespielt hat und über den anfänglichen Glückstaumel hinaus ist (HURRA ich finde IMMER Gruppen! Und wenn ich der größte Noob aller Zeiten bin...) DANN, ja DANN kommt der Moment wo man sich fragt:
> 
> Warum tue ich das überhaupt?
> Wo ist der Sinn? Wo ist die Athmosphäre?
> ...



Ja nicht zuviel machen um andere Leute kennen zu lernen. Du bist bestimmt so 'n Type, der in der Disse in der Ecke steht und dauernd rumheult, weil er keine Freunde hat und niemand mit ihm reden will.

Du hast 'n Szenario. Du spielst mit Leuten. Und ganz bestimmt nicht immer mit anderen.
Weiterhin hast du am Ende 'ne Statistik. Da ist alles aufgelistet: Welche Klassen, welcher Schaden, welche Heilungen.
Wenn du jemand siehst, der heraussticht, dann schreib ihn halt an. Schreib ihn an, wenn er die gleiche Klasse hat, mehr oder weniger Schaden als du machst. Oder wie er heilt, was er so beachtet usw.
Und damit mein ich nicht "anflamen" sondern "reden".

Du hast 'nen Burgraid. Ups, da is doch der, den du schon 'n paar Mal angetroffen hast. Die letzten zwei Raids war er auch schon da. Dann sprech ihn halt an, er beisst nicht. Ihr habt die gleichen Interessen, wo is das Problem?

Du machst 'ne PQ. Da sind ein Tank, ein Heiler und du als DD. Die PQ is fertig. Schreib sie an, ob sie die nächsten PQs mitmachen wollen. Mach 'ne Gruppe auf, such weitere Leute die in der Nähe rumstehen oder die PQ auch mitmachen. Und schon hast du deine Konversation.
Chat gibts zwischen den Resets der PQs.

Du kommst hier genauso ins Gespräch mit andere Leute, wie in anderen Games.

Das der Chat so "madig" ist, liegt am Einteilungsproblem der Zonen. Jede Zone hat einen eigenen Chat. Und damit mein ich nicht jeder Tier-Zone, sondern jede Bereichszone in der Tier-Zone. Aber sowas scheint blinden Leuten wie dir nicht aufzufallen.
Das is der Grund, warum der Chat so tot ist.

Hauptsache rummotzen...

Naja, steh weiter in deiner Ecke, DiscoStue..


----------



## Droux (13. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das die Frage, die über die Zukunft von WAR entscheiden wird.
> a)Balancing(vor allem was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht)
> b) ist PvP immer auf dem gleichen Feld wirklich genug auf Dauer(es gibt ja sonst wirklich nicht viel. RP dürfte sich schwierig gestalten, farmen ist derzeit wenigstens überflüssig, Rüstung soll ja keinen kampf entscheiden(die Regel ist die erste, die fällt. Wetten?), PvE ist eher zum Leveln gedacht und mehr nicht)
> 
> Da muss Mythic jetzt ordentlich was draufpacken und neue Konzepte bringen. Sonst wird das PvP-System auf Dauer nicht spannender als bei WoW und generell in jedem Tier nur ein Szenario gespielt(nämlich das was den größten Bonus gibt). Bei mehreren Hauptstädten besteht außerdem die Gefahr das die Leute wie im AV nur aneinander vorbeirennen(denn wie man bisher im PvP erknennen konnte, verhalten sich die Leute kein bißchen anders als in WoW in ähnlichen Situationen)...und mit nur 2 Hauptstädten fehlt halt die Abwechslung. Mal schauen wie sie das lösen...aber ich gehe derzeit erstmal davon aus das sich die Begeisterung für WAR in den nächsten 2 Monaten legen wird...und dann ist Mythic zum Handeln gezwungen(gut...dann hauen sie erstmal die anderen Haupstädte raus...aber danach muss dann was kommen).



Also ich erkläre mal wie es in daoc war: equip spielt zwar eine rolle, aber wer einmal daoc gespielt hat weiß das es dort eine grenze gibt (und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke nicht das Mythik hier den selben design fehler in war gemacht hat wie Bliz). die stats haben hard caps.
d.H. es gibt einen maximal wert für stärke. dieser lässt sich dann noch über eure ruf punkte leicht ausbauen (so das ein spieler der schon viel rvr gemacht hat und somit viele ruf punkte hat einen gewissen vorteil demjenigen hat der noch nicht so viele punkte hat) diese punkte waren aber nicht unbedingt spielentscheident, wenn der spieler nun mal ein spielerischer gimp ist, reisst er auch nix.... also insofern wird spezialiesierung nicht über equip laufen ... sondern über euren Ruf rang.... das system hat einfach mehr langlebigkeit und motiviert (mich zumindest) mehr als NUR neues equip.... um den bogen nochmal zurück zu bekommen, in daoc farmt man sich mit lvl 50 seine "SC" also ne rüssi die man sich selber nach prioritäten zusammenstellt um dann alles stats am cap zu haben (das wird wohl dummerweise wegfallen, durch die sets, die nehmen einem ja die arbeit "ab") und somit hatten dann alle spieler (sofern sie das ordentlich gemacht haben) a: keinen einheitslook, da ja jeder andere prioritäten hat (und man sich ja auch seinen skinn aussuchen konnte, nem gewissen cookie cutter faktor bekommt man ja bei sowas auch nicht raus, weil ja nicht jeder sich seine "eigene" SC erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) b: gleiche chancen was grundliegende stats und resis anbelangt.... und dann entscheidet skill, RR  und teamplay.


----------



## Omidas (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dir der Content fehlt machst du wahrscheinlich das gleiche falsch wie ich bis vor einer Woche.

Mir ist auch etwas langweilig geworden immer nur Szenarios und dann meistens immer das gleiche. Doch das ist nicht der Fehler des Spiels sondern von einem selber. Im das gleiche machen ist nun mal nicht so motivierend. Hab mir dann mal zur Entspannung einen Hexenjägertwink erstellt und diesmal die Fehler nicht gemacht. 
Questen und Szenarios im angemessenen Verhältnis, weil beides seinen Reiz hat. Und im PvE bin ich bis heute noch nicht auf eine Quest getroffen, die verbuggt ist das man sie nicht machen kann. Auch keine PQ. Und ich lasse mir Zeit mitm Leveln, denn wie viele immer schon sagen der Weg gehört mit zum Spiel. Und mir auch immer mal Zeit im Open RvR gelassen. HAt mein Eisenbrecher zwar auch gemacht, aber nur selten und dann meist nur Burgen. Jetzt einfach mal im T2 Gebiet ins RvR rein und im Wald eine kleine Treibjagd auf Zerstörungsspieler geamcht. Paar interessante Matches gehabt. Vor allem eins mit einem Choosen war richtig genial. War höhres Level als ich und als Nahkämpfer gegen einen Tank ist es nicht ratsam. Also immer im Tarn versucht zu verschwinden. Der hatte nen genialen Spührsinn und hat mich beim dritten aufeinander treffen endlich stellen können und micht vernichtend geschlagen. Sowas macht Spaß. So ein PvP mag ich! Hatte dieses Gefühl auch schon mal in WoW gehabt (ja gibt solche Momente auch dort im PvP). Aber nicht als 70iger, sondern als 33 Druide im Strangel. Leute auf gleichem Level fair angreifen (Also bei nahezu 100% Leben und keinem Mob am Arsch). Ist komisch, dass ich das schon dort als bestes PvP Erlebnis im gesamten Spiel empfunden hat.

Und zum Endcontent kann man mal ein Vergleich aufstellen, auch wenn man sowas nicht machen sollte: WoW - War Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten. Mit entsprechendem Gegenstück.

25er Raid - Städebelagerung
10er Raid - Burgbelagerung
Instanzen - Szenarios
Quest - Quests
Open PvP - Open RvR
Dailys - PQs
BGs - Instanzen
Arena - ...
Berufe - Berufe
Achivment - Wälzer des Wissens

Vom Content her ist also eigentlich genug da. Wobei ich den Inhalt bei War sogar größer anseh. Die große Frage - die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss - ist nun, ob einem Belagerungen und Szenarien genauso fesseln können wie Instanzen und Raids. Also für die meisten ob War oder WoW

Was ich aber auch sehe ist das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Bevölkerungen, was sich aber hoffentlich einpendelt wegen den Bevölkerungslimits. Wenn beide Seiten wie bei uns auf Helmgart Voll sind, müssten die Spieleranzahl ja gleich sein. Nur im Moment wohl noch im unterschiedlichen Progress.


----------



## seb74 (13. Oktober 2008)

Droux schrieb:


> gleiche chancen was grundliegende stats und resis anbelangt.... und dann entscheidet skill, RR  und teamplay.


Sehr schön gesagt Droux.

Ich habe zwar kein DAOC gezockt, aber ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen in Guildwars gemacht. Auch da gibt es es bestimmte Caps, die man mit Runen ausbauen kann bis zu einem gewissen Maße. Die Waffen und Rüstungen sind eh basistechnisch alle gleich, und können von den Spielern dann noch begrenzt gemoddetet werden, halt auf den eigenen Spielstil und den Build zugeschnitten. Dort zählt am Ende des Tages aber auch wieder nur der eigene Skill, das Teamplay und das Gruppensetup.

Es taucht ja auch immer wieder diese Behauptung auf, die Szenarienkarten wären zu klein. Aber wo genau liegt denn da der Nachteil? Ich kann da keinen erkennen. Kleine Karten bedeutet für mich erstmal ein ziemlich schnelles Spielen und Handeln. Wenn man natürlich die BG Karten aus WoW gewöhnt ist und auch dieses Pseudo PvP Teamplay, kann man sich meiner Ansicht nach, verständlicherweise allerdings, noch nicht damit abfinden, dass PvP in WAR einfach grundlegend anders funktioniert. Sicherlich gibt es auch hier die eine oder andere Klasse, die solo mässig wen umkloppen kann - das war ja nun in WoW an der Tagesordnung. Aber richtig stark wird jede Klasse doch erst im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen Klassen.

Als Beispiel nehm ich hier mal wieder Guildwars. Sicherlich gibt es dort immens mehr Möglichkeiten aufgrund der fast unübersichtlichen Skillauswahl, aber wer dort sich mal Teambuilds und Guildbuilds angeschaut hat, weiss worauf ich hinaus will. Bei WoW hatte man ja meistens das Problem, dass jede Klasse nur 2 vielleicht 3 taugliche PvP Builds hatte. Höchstens. Wie will man denn da bitteschön ein vernünftiges Gruppenbuild aufbauen? Welche Variationen gab es da ausser Forstmage/ Schurke/ Druide oder Frostmage/ Schurke/ Pala...na toll. Und die wurden auch erst richtig stark, wenn man das richtige Gear hatte.

Wenn man sich in Guildwars mal die GvG Builds an schaut, da haben sich Leute nämlich echt was bei gedacht. Da gibt es Spiketeams, Splitteams etc. Und ich denke, dass sich das in WAR früher oder später auch so ähnlich herauskristallisieren wird. Nicht mehr der Einzelbuild wird gefragt sein, sondern der Gruppenbuild.

Und auch Guildwars ist aufgrund seiner begrenzten Kartenauswahl, der recht überschaubaren Größe dieser (schaut euch mal die Größe der Random Arenas an, zb Zaishen Strand) und trotz des recht eingeschränkten PvE Contents immer noch am Markt und rockt gerade was PvP angeht das Haus.

EDIT:

Aber um noch mal auf einen anderen meines Erachtens wichtigen Punkt zu kommen, der von vielen Spielern entweder noch nicht wahrgenommen wurde oder einfach nur sauer aufstößt: Endgame vs Economy.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie sich in WoW die Spieler daran aufgeilen, wieviel Gold sie doch haben und was sie sich nicht alles davon elitäres kaufen können, da wird mir immer wieder übel. Gestern hab ich nen interessanten Kommentar im warhammeralliance Forum von nem 40er Spieler gelesen. Er hatte sich gefragt, was man denn bei WAR mit seinem Geld am Ende persönlich davon kaufen kann? Eigentlich garnix. Man kann in einer kleinen Gemeinschaft ohne weiteres fast alles selber herstellen und auch sonstwie besorgen, ohne groß Zeit zu investieren. Talismane ohne Zeitbegrenzung, gute Tränke. Die Rüstungen und Waffen besorgt man sich gemeinsam durch schnelle Publics und die anderen Instanzen (wieviele von euch Nörglern haben denn schon die Warptunnel in Altdorf clear?). Hier spielt es überhaupt keine Geige, wieviel Kohle du hast. Und man muss auch nicht wie bescheuert farmen gehen, um sich Sachen zu kaufen, wozu auch. Ich freue mich schon darauf, mit meinem Bruder gemeinsam die Chars auszubauen. Wir haben beide nicht ganz soviel Zeit (berufstätig) und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Flanko (13. Oktober 2008)

Warum sagt jeder in WoW muss man Instanzen abfarmen und in War muss man nichts farmen ? 

Setzt mal euren Verstand ein ,  bis 60 hat man keine Instanzen abgefarmt in WoW dann stieg es langsam an was glaubt ihr wie es in War ist ? 
Da werden Rufpunkte erfarmt und wenn man auf der höchsten Stufe ist , es kommt immer auf das hinaus das man ein Rüstungsteil haben will !

Das ist die bei JEDEM SPIEL so gewesen ob Diablo , Hdro , Aoc , WoW oder Daoc man hat sich immer denn Arsch abgefarmt damit man ein neues Teil bekommt  ...... So werden Spieler bei der Stange gehalten und dazu gebracht weiter zu spielen !   

Jeder Spieler kennt es das man was erfarmt ob Stundenlang im Bg oder in Instanzen man farmt es .

 Und in War ist es genau gleich man erfarmt sich seine Rüstung und auf lvl 40 wirds noch extremer als in WoW weil man nur am farmen ist im Szenario damit man sein Setteil bekommt in WoW konnte man noch auf Quests usw ausweichen aber wie gesagt War ist ein PvPspiel da macht das Questen einfach nicht so viel Spass .

Also von daher ist jedes Spiel ein Farmspiel das ist ja der Sinn der Sache der beste zu werden und sich zu freuen wenn man ein neues Teil sich erarbeitet (erfarmt) hat das macht ja auch daran Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wýrm.. (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh man , abwarten. sry mmo´s sind normalerweise keine schnelllebige sache. sie brauchen zeit, um sich zu entfalten.
sowas muss reifen, wie ein guter wein. in der zeit kann man tolle sachen machen, wie zb:  mal wieder raus gehen, sich waschen usw -_-


----------



## antileet (13. Oktober 2008)

ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, warum manche leute ein spiel, das grad mal einen knappen monat (beta ausgeschlossen) auf dem markt ist, niedermachen müssen obwohl viele von ihnen noch nicht mal den geringsten ansatz vom endcontent mitbekommen haben... naja, man kann natürlich auch immer noch in seiner comic-welt weiterleben und sich nicht für neues aufschließen, aber das sind meistens die leute die auch im leben nix neues machen/erleben..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das spiel entwickelt sich weiter - natürlich kann man auch nur negativ denken, alles schlecht machen und sein abo kündigen.. aber das ist eine andere geschichte...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (13. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Warum sagt jeder in WoW muss man Instanzen abfarmen und in War muss man nichts farmen ?
> 
> Setzt mal euren Verstand ein ,  bis 60 hat man keine Instanzen abgefarmt in WoW dann stieg es langsam an was glaubt ihr wie es in War ist ?
> Da werden Rufpunkte erfarmt und wenn man auf der höchsten Stufe ist , es kommt immer auf das hinaus das man ein Rüstungsteil haben will !
> ...





Und du hast die Spiel da wirklich gespielt und das wirklich gemacht ? 

In DAOC wurde die Artefakte gelevelt. Alles andere war Privatvergnügen - wenn jemand zu viel Zeit hatte und richtig reich durch Farmen werden wollte.

Kern des Spieles war das nirgendwo bei den von dir genannten Spielen.


----------



## Ellrock (13. Oktober 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, warum manche leute ein spiel, das grad mal einen knappen monat (beta ausgeschlossen) auf dem markt ist, niedermachen müssen obwohl viele von ihnen noch nicht mal den geringsten ansatz vom endcontent mitbekommen haben... naja, man kann natürlich auch immer noch in seiner comic-welt weiterleben und sich nicht für neues aufschließen, aber das sind meistens die leute die auch im leben nix neues machen/erleben..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja Rätselhaft. Beeindruckend ist auch welchem Emotionen man dabei sehen kann . Es sind nur Spiele und eigendlich sind sie nur Plattform für das Zusammenspielen von Menschen,  um gemeinsam etwas in einer virtuellen Welt zu erleben.

Auf AoC wurde hier im Forum schon fast eine Hexenjagd veranstaltet - obwohl das Spiel jetzt wo 500 Bugs gefixt sind auch viel Spass macht selbst wenn der versprochene Content immer noch fehlt. 

Spiele sind einfach Plattformen um mit anderen Menschen zusammen zu spielen. Mehr nicht und nicht weniger.


----------



## joekay (13. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> '
> ZEIG ES MIR ! BIIITE !



Mit Szenarien levelt man nur schneller wenn man alles gewinnt... Ansonsten ists etwa gleich.

Achja, was in Punkto Farmen WAR von WoW abhebt ist, dass man manche Hauptzutaten zum skillen zum einen bei Händlern kaufen kann und zum anderen dropt das Zeug in PVE wie in PVP so nebenbei. Man verbindet also das angenehme mit dem nützlichen. Wird aber wohl irgendwann auch in WoW so sein, man beginnt dort ja schon das gute aus WAR zu übernehmen.


----------



## seb74 (13. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Warum sagt jeder in WoW muss man Instanzen abfarmen und in War muss man nichts farmen ?
> 
> Setzt mal euren Verstand ein ,  bis 60 hat man keine Instanzen abgefarmt in WoW dann stieg es langsam an was glaubt ihr wie es in War ist ?
> Da werden Rufpunkte erfarmt und wenn man auf der höchsten Stufe ist , es kommt immer auf das hinaus das man ein Rüstungsteil haben will !
> ...


Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass man allgemein durch PvP seinen Rufrang erhöht? Ob durch Szenarien oder Open RvR (Keep Attacks, Detros schlachten - ja spiele Ordnung xD - oder RvR Quests) ist ja egal. Würde es also nicht darauf begrenzen, NUR Szenarien machen zu müssen.

Achso, und vor BC (ja die Zeit gab es auch mal) hat man auch schon vor 60 Instanzen gefarmt. Aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man FARMEN MUSS um weiter im Content spielen zu können (siehe WoW) oder ob man den Endcontent auch so bewerkstelligen kann und dabei dann seine Items bekommt (Siehe WAR).


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es sehr spannend das hier manche Hobby-Propheten predigen "WAR wird langfristig nicht motivieren können" .... woher wollt ihr das wissen?
Wenn dann schreibt doch bitte "WAR wird _mich _nicht längerfristig binden" und versucht nicht in die Zukunft zu schauen was mir oder anderen Spaß macht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Und abgesehen davon... welch bessere Motivation gibt es als immer wieder Leuten auf die Fresse zu hauen? *gg*


----------



## QMaster30 (13. Oktober 2008)

Es wird sich über die nächsten Monate zeigen, ob es auf Dauer motiviert. Ich persönlich finde es toll, dass man endlich mal nicht jeden Tag viele Stunden am Rechner verbringen muss, um mithalten zu können. Was natürlich (ich verstehe die Powerzocker) auch zur Zeit der Fluch bei War ist. Denn auch mir wird, wenn ich am WE etwas mehr Zeit im Spiel verbringe, auch mal langweilig. Aber lieber das. Da habe ich auch mal Zeit andere Spiele zu machen.


----------



## Geige (13. Oktober 2008)

ahha du machst allso den endcontent daran fest wie das spiel auf lvl 26 aussieht!?

sry aber wie gesagt geh zurück wow spielen du ahst war nicht verstanden hier gehts nunmal um pvp und pvp ist 
"einfach" szenarios machen und burgen erobern und das ist sicher abwechslungsreicher als
eine wow ince 10.000 mal abzufarmen um iein item zu bekommen oder was genau stellst
du dir unter "pvp-endcontent" vor?


----------



## Mixo (13. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .
> 
> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .
> 
> ...




Level 40 werden Gebiete einnehmen und schön die gegner stadt versuchen zu raiden... Auf Averland hatte ich scho richtig fun wenn Destru (derzeit wohl doch etwas mehr 40er als Order) wieder mal im Reikland sind und wir sie 1h davon abhalten in die Stadt zu kommen.... das iss der Encount die gegner stadt zu erobern und irgendwann im wälzer des Wissens nachzugucken und sich über 8 oder 9 Stellige RVR siege freuen... genau so könnte man nach dem Encount von WoW fragen toll ne instanz 6 bosse nachdem ein boss ma down war farm status und den nächsten versuchen... iss man in keiner Power Gilde kann man taktik im I-Net nachlesen und muss diese nur noch 24 anderen leuten in den Schädel Hämmern... Im PvP weiß man nie wie der andere gegner oda die andere Kriegstruppe auf gewisse Situationen Reagieren wird... macht mir mehr spass als nen NPC umzuhauen der nach 30 Sekunden nen breath macht und nach 15 min Enrage geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (13. Oktober 2008)

lvl 26 endcontent!?!?!?!?!?! BAH


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2008)

war is geil und das pvp macht spaß egal wie oft man das macht und die q uns pq sind auch toll

ma ne frage was is ein endcontent?


----------



## Rorret (13. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt sieht es für mich aus als ob Endcontent fehlt zumindest im PvPbereich  habe jetzt meinen char auf 26 und die Szenarien sind schon ziemlich öde geworden immer das gleiche .
> _wie der titel schon sagt, sieht es für mich aus, als ob der endcontent in wow fehlt. hab meinen char seit jahren auf 70 und die instanzen sind schon ziemlich öde geworden und immer das gleiche._
> 
> Quests im Pve bringen nicht genug Ep und die Mobs sind verbugt  deshalb mach ich nur PvP weil das viel mehr Ep gibt und die Belohungen auch viel besser sind als im Pve .
> ...


----------



## Kildran (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich mache ein mischmasch aus pvp und pvp finde es relativ den ganzen tag zu questen aber schlimmer finde ich es den ganzen tag nur scenarios zu machen ich queste immer und alle paar quests melde ich mal fürs bg an und machen die quests dafür das prktische bei warhammer ist halt das man einfach weiterquesten kann wenn man pvp machen will und mit der "join all" funktion die jetzt eingeführt wurde kommen auch mal ein paar andere bg´s als z.B. im t2 nur tempel oder im t3 nur tor anroc 

mir macht das spiel eigenthlich spaß (ich hasse lvln) aber ich schätze das beste kommt ja wenn ich auf lvl 40 komme 

also ich spiele seit 3 tagen vor release und selbst da waren kaum bugs da ich habe bisher etwa so viele probs mit bugs wie in WoW nur das das game netmal nen monat raus is ^^ 

ich werde mir auf jeden fall WotLK angucken aber ich denke ich bleibe bei WAR ,habe seit monaten drauf gewartet und jezz isses da uns macht bock was will man mehr 

einzige sache was ich mir noch wünschen würde wären bessere grafikeinstellungen und nen neuer chat denn der is echt unübersichtlich 

naja ich grüße noch die ordnung von Averland ( net aufgeben irgendwann stehen wir auch mal inner chaoswüste "träum"^^ bis dann


----------



## Beam_War (13. Oktober 2008)

Kildran schrieb:


> also ich mache ein mischmasch aus pvp und pvp ...



Sehr ausgewogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Morgen oder so soll ja das leveln zunehmend einfacher und schneller werden. Sollche Änderungen kann man sich eigentl. nur leisten, wenn man sich endcontent technisch nicht verstecken brauch. Für Release ist War da schon extrem ausgereift, kann ich euch aufjedenfall versichern.

Bei Aoc war es übrigens genau das Gegenteil.^^ Leveln erschwert mit jedem patch, da nix endcontent.

Beam


----------



## Hellspawn1982 (13. Oktober 2008)

@seb74

Zitat: "Boah da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs bei, wenn man versucht deinen gesamten Text irgendwie zu erfassen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass es mir irgendwie gelungen ist."

wenn du mit schachtelsätzen ein problem hast net mein problem, ich weis das ich da einen relativ großen hang zu habe.

Zitat:""Mythic bekommt das Spiel eigentlich immer weniger statt mehr in den Griff..."

Ja wo denn? Ich kann diese dämlichen Pseudo Argumente langsam nicht mehr hören. Auf welchen Boards bist Du denn unterwegs, dass du dich beschwerst, sie würden sich nicht um die Communitybetreung kümmern? Jetzt bring aber bitte nicht dieses abgelutschte Argument, es wäre ja kein "offizielles Forum" vorhanden. Auf warhammeralliance postet regelmässig ein Communitymanager, auf VN-Boards sogar Mike Jacobs selber. In keinem Spiel, das ich bisher in meiner Spielerlaufbahn gezockt habe, wurde auch nur annähernd so schnell und so effizient auf die Bedürfnisse der Community eingegangen - naja vielleicht doch, bei Guildwars ist es vergleichbar. Dort werden auch ohne Ende Hotfixe und Patche rausgeknallt, um das Spiel immer wieder aufs neue den momentanen Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Und die haben auch kein offizielles Forum."

doch genau das argument mit dem öffentlichen forum wenn mythic selbst keins anbietet habe ich als einzigen standart über die comunitybetreung die wie sie mit tickets und fehlermeldungen umgehen und was für antworten kommen. Ich bin bis auf hier bei buffed bei so gut wie keinem board unterwegs und besuche nur täglich die deutsche homepage von dem spiel selber um mich dort per ticketproblem und nachrichten zu informieren. hier ist es einfach so das die ersten 2 wochen tickets innerhalb von 2-3 tagen mit problemlösungen beantwortet wurden jetzt brauchen tickets bis zu 7 tage und es kommen standartantworten. nur so als beispiel von mir selber habe mich wegen dem problem des ctd 2 mal gemeldet wurde gebeten den dxdiag zuzuschicken der ganz nebenbei unter das datenschutzrecht fällt, in dieser diag sind sämtliche treiberversionen angegeben als antowrt kam ich solle doch bitte meine voll aktuellen treiber aktualiesieren, meine festplatte defraggen und reparieren und das programm zum 586 mal neu insatalieren und updaten.
um deine wortwahl zu benutzen das posten von irgendwem in irgendwelchen forun ist zwar ne schönes pseudo argument für breitband community bei der stange halten aber keine wirkliche betreuung.

Zitat: "Serverbalancingprobleme? Die hat Blizzard seit Release nicht in den Griff bekommen. Und Mythic hat ja schon einen ersten Versuch mit Bonus XP aufgespielt, mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Und im gleichen Satz sagst Du dann, "...wobei ich da auf dem server Huss noch weniger probleme hab da gibt es einfach nur nicht genug spieler insgesamt." Soll ich dich nach so einem Satz denn noch wirklich ersnt nehmen? Erst beschwerst du dich und sprichst hier irgendwie für die Allgemeinheit und im gleichen Satz kommt dann, dass bei Dir diese Probleme nicht so vorhanden sind. Für wen redest Du denn? Wessen Meinung vertrittst Du denn eigentlich hier?"

Das problem des serverbalancings hat mythic selbst zugegeben dies ist keine beschwerde sondern eine feststellung einer tatsache. ich vergleiche WAR nicht mit Blizzards WoW versuche es zumindestens, ab und zu passiert es mir dann doch, das WoW zu release der letzte dreck war von stabilität und balancing und wie es jetzt aus sieht ist net diskusionshintergrund dieses threads. mit der lage auf dem server Huss also meine persönliche situation wollte ich eigenltich nur klarmachen das es server gibt wo das problem der balancing nicht überall besteht und somit mich nicht beschweren sondern eher darauf hinweisen das es auch andere posotiverer fälle gibt wo halt andere probleme bestehen die mich aber keinerweits stören.

Zitat:"Und auch dieses immer wiederkehrende Argument vom fehlenden PVE Contenent. Sag mal, rennt ihr alle blind durch die Gegend? Überall gibts Quests. Wunderschön geschrieben, mit einem roten Faden, der einem die ganze Geschichte näher bringt. Überall versteckt gibts neue Wälzereinträge, auch diese klasse beschrieben. Versteckte Bosse, kleine Gimmicks...alles PVE Content. Über was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Bisher hat noch keiner, der mir mit fehlendem PvE Content kam, auch nur eine handvoll überzeugende Argumente für eine solche Behauptung gebracht."

grundsätzlich hast du da vollkommen recht gibt sehr viel schöne sachen im PVE gerade die von dir genannten gut ausgearbeiteten quests mit ihren beschreibungen und die damit verbundenen einbindung der welt ins spiel, die vielen informationen im wälzer. aber von 5 episch quests kann ich 3 net abschließen oder pro patch nur einen schritt weil die quest abschnitte verbuggt sind. wälzereinträge vorallem die die die taktiken freischalten sind zwar schön nur der arme bibliothekar von dem man die schönen taktiken lerenen kann hat wohl mal eben ne zeit gestreikt. bin jetzt seit 2 wochen mit der gilde ab kapitel 18 PQ´s am machen um gerade auch die freischaltungen im wälzer zu bekommen. rate mal pro kapitel pro rasse mindestens 3 PQ´s wir sind schon froh wenn nur eine durch alle schritte hindurch funktioniert und nicht so fehler auftreten wie keine nachspawnende mobs ansattt in abschnit 2 zu gehen wirds resettet usw usw. daher meine ausssage der content fehlt weil er zwar da ist aber er nicht funktioniert. von dem schönen 2handschwert was ausssieht wie ein schild und der helm der ausssieht wie ähm nichts und die handschuhe die die hände meines auerkorenene zu vergoldeten krallen 10cm neben meinem körper machen und das schild welches aussieht wie ein 1handschwert reden wir mal garnicht erst. alle gegenstände sind jetzt seit mindesten 2 wochen per ticket system gemeldet und wurden noch nicht gepatcht.

Zitat:"Ich spiele auf Averland. Innerhalb von weniger als 10 Minuten habe ich fast immer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ne Gruppe für PQs zusammengehabt. Die Szenarien gehen da fast im Sekundentakt auf. Und witzigerweise treffe ich dort nur auf Leute, die einem genau das gleiche sagen wie ich dir verucht hab zu sagen: sehr guter PVE Content, dank BUG TICKET System sehr effizientes Handeln seitens von Mythic."

es freut mich das du da bessere erfahrungen gemacht hast als ich ich verbitte es mir aber das du meine erfahrungen deshalb als falsch oder unwar darstellst. und auch ich kann dir mindestens genausoviele leute nennen die die gleichen erfahrungen wie ich gemacht haben.

Zitat:"Sorry dass ich mir gerade deinen Post ausgesucht habe, hätte wahrscheinlich auch einer von den vielen anderen hier sein können. Aber das war gerade der letzte von der Sorte und da ist mir gerade einfach mal der Kragen geplatzt. Vorallem, nachdem dort mal wieder so garkeine Argumente drinne stehen, die deine Behauptungen auch nur im Ansatz untermauern würden. Halt wieder einer von vielen - sehr Mitläufermässig halt. Viel Text, wenig Aussage. Das Meiste nur Hörensagen."

kein problem mein risiko wenn ich hier poste. du musst dir dann ja auch das echo gefallen lassen.
frage was für eine sorte post meinste denn? die mit sachlicher kritik. irgendwie haste in meinem post nur das gefunden was ich mal angesprochen habe was in dem spiel nicht läuft. so ganz nebenbei 90% dieser dinge gibt mythic offen zu das sie nicht funktionieren. ich habe in keinsterweise mich in irgendeiner art und weise beschwert sondern nur versucht dem threaderöffner ne antowort auf seine frage zu geben weil es mich ankotzt das dies so gut wie keine sau tut sondern der jenige der eine frage stellt nur angeflaumt und beschimpft wird weil die frage gerade ein paar leuten nicht gefällt.
so ganz nebenbei haste wohl meinen ersten undletzten absatz und damit 2/3 meine posts wohl total überlesen oder?

soweit erstmal wieder von mir hab mich leider dazuhinreisen lassen auf etwas zu antworten was hier eigentlich nicht unters thema fällt freu mich aber schon auf deine antwort.


----------



## Martok (14. Oktober 2008)

der high endcontent in war besteht wie in daoc aus pvp/rvr.
das is die langzeit-moti und nichts anderes.

kein ödes instanzen farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

